# New substrate suggestions please



## langer! (29 Jun 2015)

Hi everyone, looking at rescaping my tank, looking for substrate suggestions. 
I currently have discus, corys, cardinals, ottos and a bn pleco,  

Been looking for substrate for a while and can't make a decision, I have a bit of a list of requirements that I want to meet. As you guys know your stuff I was wondering if you could make a few far better informed suggestions than I would ever be able to think of. My list is as follows (in no order)


Lower ph/kh or at worst not affect it at all (not raise at all due to discus)
Look natural (going for a South American biotope) 
Be safe for corys 
Preferably a complete substrate, don't really want to layer (am open to doing this though)
Not cost the earth 

Any suggestions will be welcomed. Thanks guys


----------



## Mark D (29 Jun 2015)

Maybe EBI Gold?

I use it in my shrimp tank and it keeps PH and GH down


----------



## langer! (29 Jun 2015)

Hi mark, thanks for your reply, looks like good stuff but unfortunately will cost too much to put in my tank, I estimate ill need about 3-4 bags


----------



## Mark D (29 Jun 2015)

Yea it is pricy.

My big tank is Tropcia plant substrate with a gravel layer on top, works out cheaper and does not affect PH and Kh noticeably.

Means layering, but its a cost vs time argument


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Jun 2015)

Try this link http://www.ukaps.org/index.php?page=guide-to-substrates I personally prefer Colombo Flora Base, or ADA Aqua Soil. I think the latter is the cheaper. It's tried and tested so we know it works very well, and it lowers pH. It's available from our sponsors https://www.aquasabi.com/aquascaping/substrate/soil/ada-aqua-soil-amazonia - it works out cheaper than EBI.
The cheapest option would be to layer - to use a peat or a peat based aquatic soil under sand or gravel, that also works very well...there is a how too guide in the tutorials section.


----------



## tigertim (29 Jun 2015)

just go for silver sand/playsand...£5 bag at b n q type stores....whenever anyone sees my set up the first thing they nearly all say is "they like the sand "
very natural and ideal for south american fish like corydoras...


----------



## tigertim (29 Jun 2015)

oh yes and wont raise ph or hardness either


----------

